# Just curious..what changes would make it lighter by 0.5lbs. (excluding wheel change..



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

New 61cm Cervelo RS comes in at 16.4lbs with following build:

All 2008 RED components except brake calipers (Dura ACE)
Syntace Carbon Post
Reynolds Assault Wheels (1500 grams)
Specialized Toupe Saddle
Easton EA50 aluminum bars
3T aluminum stem
Funda Pro Fork
Quattro Pedals (to be changed to Speedplay or Look)
Profile Design Carbon Cages

Not that I would change anything since it is all brand new, but just curious what would have to be done to drop it to sub 16lbs. without changing wheels (since this is an easy one to drop weight on). I weigh in at 200lbs so recommended changes need to considered safe and durable enough for everyday riding on normal everyday roads....

Thanks.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Skip lunch*

:blush2: 
Or a really strong double expresso.  

seriously though, the only parts left to compare to other options is seatpost, tires and saddle. You could put a carbon steerer fork on there (can't remember if it is already) and saddle. Assuming cassette is Red?
Maybe bar/stem, going to carbon on the bar?
You'll be adding weight with the Speedplays I think.
But you'll love the ride anyway, who cares about a half pound?


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

H-bars,tubes,brake calipers,chain.skewers....would do it!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I agree 100%..I don't really care about the 0.5lbs...was just curious if the 'experts' could do anything with what I have other than change wheels. The bars are actually already very light. Stem...even a zipp stem would maybe save a couple of grams, maybe 20-30. Steerer is already carbon. Yes, cassette is RED and that thing is LIGHT!!! Seatpost..nay, I don't want some broken up carbon tube going up the...nevermind. Speedplay would drop a little weight, but I think I might be going Look Carbon..that will knock off 0.2lbs..hehehe...down to 16.29lbs....HEHEHE..still, darn respectable I think for a 61cm bike that is my regular ride.....I do love the ride of the RS...fast and supple, yet stiff as all get out.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

You're looking for about 225 grams. 

First place is to look at your tires and tubes. If you have heavy of both, you can save 2-300 grams pretty easily, which is your entire goal.

I'd bet you will get close to half of the goal changing the bar and stem to "best" grade aluminmum bar and stem. 

You don't say which 3T stem, but an average aluminum stem is 150-180 grams. As one example of ligher, a Syntace weighs around 100-110 grams, depending on length - you could save 50+ grams pretty easily. There are others - check weightweenies. I have a Ritchey WCS 90 mm and a Syntace 105 mm which both weigh around 105 grams and my old 80 mm stem weighted around 175. 

Your EA50 bars weigh about 50-75 grams more than the lightest aluminum made by Easton, Deda, etc.... or average carbon bars. My heavy Deda (Big Piega) bars weighed 320, my new Deda 215 shallow weigh around 230. 

I saved a good 50 grams with my new saddle too. I doubt you will get much there because it looks like you have a pretty good saddle already, but you might check into it if you don't like the one you have.

You can look a lot of this up on weightweenies, and shop ebay and/or online closeout shops. I didn't do any of this to change weight - I needed to change the saddle, tires, tubes, bar and stem anyway, and just looked to upgrade and drop weight while I was at it.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

A Zipp Vulma Quad carbon crank would help to lighten your bike and your wallet too


----------



## outtashapeguy (Mar 25, 2008)

A decent set of anti-theft skewers will usually drop 20-50 grams. If you race then I wouldn't bother with them(to long to remove), but if you are a weekend warrior or just for exercise and carry a tool kit anyways it shouldn't be a big deal. My old skewers weight was 88g and the new anti-theft ones came in at 57g. I know it's only a little over 1oz, but doesn't cost an arm and a leg either.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I think the only 'reasonable' weight savings I can come up with is getting rid of the trial 3T 4GXL Stem at 185grams...can easily save ~70 grams by going with a good quality aluminum stem.....maybe will just go with the Zipp stem (155g) because it looks so nice.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

KCNC brakes shaves 200 grams off of Ultegra, and about 170 off of Dura Ace etc. Tires tubes. seat post,


----------

